# Video and pics of my DIY-rigged bikejoring/sled dog team (GSD, husky & wolfdog)!



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been taking all 3 dogs up to the nearby cemetery at night after the gates are closed, ensuring that we're the only ones in there. The streets are wide and there are no distractions/dangers from other people or cars. I attach the dogs to my waist using the Ruff Wear Roamer lead (11-ft bungee) and ride my mountain bike. They pull me for 3 loops/laps, which ends up being 4.5-5 miles. 

I've cleared this with the security guard, and he's actually happy that I'm in there at night because they've had some theft of the tombstone precious metals ($30,000-$40,000 stolen so far). I'm a helpful deterrent in his eyes, and he always stops to say hi and talk to the dogs when he sees us. He just asked that I be done before dark each night, which is no problem.

We've spotted and chased coyote, elk, fox, rabbits, squirrels (of course!) and a falcon or hawk (I can't tell the difference when it's swooping in the sky above us). I always prefer that we don't chase anything, but it gets the dogs to pull a little harder, faster, and farther!

Here are the pics from tonight of what this looks like from my view (and yes, it was rather difficult to take pics while being pulled down the street, praying that no rabbit dodges out in front of us...haha!):





































We stopped to snap a pic of Mount St. Helens on the horizon. If you look close enough, just next to her and to the right, is Mount Rainier, only visible from Portland on the clearest of days. In this not so good pic, it almost looks like a subtle cloud.


















After we finished, the dogs were happy to finally stop and take a break.










I have gotten some books from the library recently to study and learn about mushing, the commands, and the proper equipment to do this right without harming the pups. I'm also in a local yahoo group with very experienced Oregon mushers, so I'll be picking their brains for advice, and also to get the right gear (padded X-back harnesses, ganglines, etc.) hopefully used from them.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I could not get the YouTube video to work. Can someone help? Here are the "share" and "embed" codes:

YouTube - ‪Paw Paw, Beowulf and Nara: my DIY-rigged bikejoring sled team in training!‬‏


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

YouTube - ‪Paw Paw, Beowulf and Nara: my DIY-rigged bikejoring sled team in training!‬‏


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> YouTube - ‪Paw Paw, Beowulf and Nara: my DIY-rigged bikejoring sled team in training!‬‏


 
okay i tried. There's something off with the link. Couldnt tell you what but its preventing the video from direct posting or you could have the wrong settings in your USER CP but i wouldnt begin to know how to tell you how to adjust that one! sorry!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the pictures but it looks like Nara would rather be pulled than do the pulling! :laugh:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

video:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

wildo said:


> video:
> YouTube - ‪Paw Paw, Beowulf and Nara: my DIY-rigged bikejoring sled team in training!‬‏


Thanks! How did you do that? Please let me know so I can do it myself next time I want to post a video. Thanks again!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> okay i tried. There's something off with the link. Couldnt tell you what but its preventing the video from direct posting or you could have the wrong settings in your USER CP but i wouldnt begin to know how to tell you how to adjust that one! sorry!


Well, thanks for trying. Once Wildo lets us know what he did to get it to work, than we'll all know the fix! Haha.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

You have BEAUTIFUL dogs!!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

That looked like fun, when Nero was younger he used to pull me around the kitchen floor as it was a shiny smooth surface.

bet your dogs slept well that night.?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

*Anatomy of a web request*

Your video link looked like this:
"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukjV39L4IoA&feature=youtu.be"

The web request is to:
"http://www.youtube.com"

Youtube's web server has a function called "watch" which supplies the video id:
"watch?v=ukjV39L4IoA"

The watch function apparently also can take a list of additional parameters, defined by supplying the ampersand symbol followed by the parameter name/value pair:
"&feature=youtu.be"

For this forum's automatic embedding feature, you should not supply any additional properties. The proper web address is just the direct link to the video with no additional properties supplied to the watch function:
"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukjV39L4IoA"

*[EDIT]-* And once you have the proper web address- you don't have to do _anything_ special with it. Just paste the web address into the message. You don't need to wrap it in the hyperlink tags or anything- just paste it directly and the forum will automatically replace the direct link with the embedded video.


----------

